# August 2014 PoTM Voting thread



## runnah (Sep 3, 2014)

#1 Alexis-Beauty by Dan Ostergren






#3 Sumida River Fireworks Festival by daggah



Sumida River Fireworks Festival Hanabi by davidgevert, on Flickr

#4 Lavender Light by Majeed Badizadegan





#5 original vs edited by molestedcow





#6 National Harbor, MD by Runnah





#7 Giraffe Loving by Sonicbuffalo





#8 Loch Sunset by Imageliveson





#9 Rurex - Rebobcat





#10 The Eyes have it by Coastalconn





#11 Dragon-head Katydid By orionmystery


----------



## Civchic (Sep 9, 2014)

Again with too many good options...


----------



## Derrel (Sep 9, 2014)

Civchic said:


> Again with too many good options...



Maybe the best single month's worth of entries I've ever seen here on TPF's Photo of The Month! VERY difficult to pick a single "best" out of this outstanding group of images.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Agreed with both of you, _fanTASTIC _&#8203;work ladies and gents.


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 9, 2014)

These are fantastic.  It'll be hard to choose between a couple


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 15, 2014)

This is a great set this week!


----------



## pthrift (Sep 16, 2014)

#2,7, &12 are broken for me....


----------



## runnah (Sep 22, 2014)

Due to the forum switch all of Ceeboy's photos will be posted in next month's poll.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 22, 2014)

They are all winners.


----------

